# Suggestion Forum Gym Meets



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is an out there idea, how about gym forum days?

It would be an opportunity for the newer gym goers to pick the brains of the more experinced gym goers, training tips, etc. Plus a chance for people to meet on this forum.

Alittle out there i know but could become regular events


----------

